# Help Wanted!!



## CHERRYICE (Oct 16, 2008)

HI, MY COCKATEILS HAVE 1 BABY THAT LEFT THE BOX THIS MORNING. NOW THE OTHER BIRDS IN THE CAGE SEEM TO BE PICKING ON IT WITH THE PARENTS TRYING THERE HARDEST TO FIGHT OFF THE OFENDERS. WHAT DO I DO?? LET IT GO ON OR SEPERATE PARENTS AND BABY FROM OTHERS?? PLEASE HELP!! EMAIL ME AT LUKEYBOY79 @gmail.com.

THANX.


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

*if otheres are picking on the baby then seperate them! *


----------



## Freebird (Sep 12, 2008)

Definately separate the other birds, so the parents can get on with feeding their baby 

Poor little thing, I'm suprised you got them to breed if they are sharing a cage with other birds? Must be a huge cage?

Keep us updated please, I hope he survives.


----------



## CHERRYICE (Oct 16, 2008)

Thanx For That- I Ended Up Doing That Last Night. Its Only 2 Pairs With 6 Nest Boxes In Large Cage- I Think Maybe Because The Other Male Thought It Was A New Bird Being Introduced- Anyhow They Are Now Seperated And All Seem Happy- Baby Is Well- No Scars Or Missing Fetahers But A Little Shaken- All Should Be Fine Now- Thanx For Reply.

Luke


----------



## Freebird (Sep 12, 2008)

I'm so glad everything is working out 

Well done.


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

aww I used to breed Cockatiels.. cute birds

We never had to hand rear any babies but the Mum would let us handle them, would love to see some pics


----------

